# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Sept 2010, national Preparedness Month

## Justin Case

> National Preparedness Month 2010
> What is National Preparedness Month (NPM)?
> 
> September is National Preparedness Month! This awareness month is sponsored by the Ready Campaign in partnership with Citizen Corps and the Ad Council. NPM is designed to encourage Americans to take simple steps to prepare for emergencies in their homes, businesses, and communities.





> Make A Plan
> 
> Make sure you have a family emergency plan. Your family may not be together when disaster strikes, so it is important to plan in advance: how you will contact one another; how you will get back together; and what you will do in different situations.
> Family Emergency Plan:
> 
>     * It may be easier to make a long-distance phone call than to call across town, so an out-of-town contact may be in a better position to communicate among separated family members.
>     * Be sure every member of your family knows the phone number and has coins or a prepaid phone card to call the emergency contact.
>     * You may have trouble getting through, or the telephone system may be down altogether, but be patient.
> 
> ...


Follow Me to the main site for extensive information  :Smile:  > http://www.ready.gov/america/npm10/index.html

----------

